# Private Camping place in Spain, Costa Blanca



## 93353 (May 1, 2005)

Spend some time relaxing in Finca-PrivatGarten !

Surrounded by orange orchards just 500 metres from Denia's 'Las Marinas' sand beach, Finca-PrivatGarten is a peaceful green oasis. 
2 spots for individual campers, just 500m from the sea,	walking distance from shopping 
Between October and May there are 2 sunny camping spaces available (app. 6x8m. and 7x8m.) with electrical hook-up, suitable for small sunny camping spaces. A bathroom/shower house with hot running water is also available for your use. Finca-PrivatGarten is a place for people looking for peace and quiet. Ideal for a relaxing holiday or a short Stop-over. 
More informations
[Contact details and website removed by nukeadmin:Sorry no blatant commercial adverts allowed, especially on your first post !!!, contact us if you wish to advertise]


----------

